# Where have all the recovered people go?!



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

For people that have been on here a long time....have you seen a lot of recovered people in here that left?? do any of them come back? I NEED to find them haha but seriosuly...I do because I feel like I don't even have a choice witht eh situations ive gotten myself into. (full time student, pt job, sorority, one other school club) i am leading the life of a completely normal blanced person yet in the inside im freakin out becuase i know that im really not normal at all..how crazy is that...i bet no one can top all of those dumb moves...i did them so that i would force myself to escape my shell but now im having the hardest time...sometimes i would really like to just quit life. Anyways, please let me know how to get a hold of these recovered people or if you are one please please contact me! it would mean the WORLD to me right now


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

the big question is how many of them are acutally, really recovered. For one, i thought i was near "recoverd" once, but look, i'm still here.


----------



## Noana (May 30, 2005)

I think I am near recovery. However, I am dealing with the aftermath of having SA for so long now--lack of relationships, no friends, isolation, etc. I'm trying to get back into the world.


----------



## El Conquistador (Sep 7, 2005)

*raises hand*


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

i'm pretty much recovered, there's a few small specific places i still get SA but except that i'm fine everywhere and i've made a ton of proggress..
i'm now on the breakdance team and martial arts!
so send me a message if u want


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

All the recovered people go out silly and arent at home on the computer all the time. =) SA=Bad Inner Game. Fix Inner Game no SA. Too much inhibition act before thinking dont overthink blah blah. My friend marc is totally recovered hes busy so i mean people who are recovered are there living there life.


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

I dont have anxiety anymore since i started taking medication, but i'm still very shy so i hang out on this site.


----------



## ssmcivicsi (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey, hows it going? I believe I may have replied to one of your PM's a while back about my recovery via zoloft.

I know what you mean about not feeling normal and living an otherwise 'normal' life. I joined a biology club at my university, I have a pt job and I'm a full time student. The thing was that I still didn't feel normal and I always felt like something was inside making me feel out of place or on the outskirts of society. My anxiety wrecked my life, I couldn't keep friends, I was afraid to do things with the friends I had and I got myself stuck in a horrible rut.

Since I started my zoloft treatment about a month ago, my progress has been amazing. I find myself going out because I actually want to, I no longer have the conversation hangups when I talk to strangers, friends or family, I've even met a few new people and the best part is I don't dwell on the things I've said or done around people. Friends and family have even commented on my improvement. I also found that I'm also more creative and my ability to learn material (particularly for school) has increased tremendously. Since then I've stopped using the Internet as much and picked up some of my old hobbies and even found a couple new ones! 

Now I don't want to advocate zoloft, since I'm sure it doesn't help everyone; but I can safely say that my life has changed completely. Though I can't attribute all my success to zoloft; I do believe that it has torn down that barrier that used to prevent me from being social and feeling like I was living a normal life. I believe that the change has to exist within you and that the zoloft is nothing more than a way to let you express that willingness to change. Once your on the medication you have to do your part to avoid thinking negatively and start letting yourself enjoy the good things that happen to you. Whether that comes in the form of a therapist, friends, family or yourself--at that point it's up to you to let go of the anxiety (as scary as that may seem).

SA Survivor,

Adam 

PS: As further proof of my success, yesterday I had to upgrade my cell phone plan because Im about 1 minute shy of going over my 300 minutes!


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Noana said:


> I think I am near recovery. However, I am dealing with the aftermath of having SA for so long now--lack of relationships, no friends, isolation, etc. I'm trying to get back into the world.


I could have written the same exact thing. It's the aftermath mostly that seems harder to get past than the SA. It's almost like it's just too late for me. I don't think it is but I've considered I might just have to make up a phony past and lie like a SOB. :lol I don't really know how to go about explaining my past and current situation to people that have no accurate concept of SAD. It's just another really awkward situation that one tends to want to avoid.

I'm not completely over my SA just a whole lot better then I used to be and I think I could beat it completely if I keep trying and have the motivation.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I can't say I'm recovered...but since I understand SA more, I'm better abel to deal with it...I still have moments when it is easier to be alone...and now I understand why I do the things I do....like sometimes talk to co workers and sometimes avoid them. I think I'm going through the avoidance thing again...but it is a cycle.


----------



## Wanting_To_Be_Better (Feb 28, 2005)

I pop back on here everyonce and a while because most people are nice.... MOST. others just suck. but if I am bored I just come on here and post stuff.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Where are the recovered people? Good question, lots of possibilities...

From my perspective, I already "recovered" in many aspects and there are only a few things that remain. I wanted to post about my accomplishments but was tooooooooo busy. I'll try to post them soon, though.


----------

